
AWS says Open Elasticsearch shows it's pro-open source. Elastic says that FUD - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/open-distro-for-elasticsearch-is-amazons-move-to-show-its-pro-open-source/
======
lugg
Isn't the reason for Open ES that ES is too closed?

